# Medical News Today- Study Examines Association Of Race And Insurance Status With Presentation And Surgical Treatment Of Diverticulitis



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Among patients undergoing surgery for diverticulitis, race was associated with a complicated presentation and in-hospital mortality, but not with receiving a colostomy, whereas insurance status was associated with complicated presentation, in-hospital mortality and receiving a colostomy, according to a report in the December issue of Archives of Surgery, one of the JAMA/Archives journals.View the full article


----------

